# Water line to fridge question.



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

you should be able to run what you want. It's your fridge...But, If the person connectiong the ice maker wants copper you may have to run copper or connect it yourself.....I like Copper better than pex.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Why do you like copper better?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The guy installing your fridge is an idiot. I never run copper anymore as it has a greater tendency to kink. The clear tube, or PEX, is the way to go. Maybe he is just unsure of how to connect it...it is a little different than copper.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't find a plumber around anymore that uses copper for anything. Pex is the only thing they use.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I still prefer copper for some situations...toilet and sink shut offs for example. They are just easier to secure. Can't tell you how many times I have gone under a kitchen sink and seen PEX fittings just flapping about lol


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I don't necessarily consider myself an idiot, at least not every day, but copper has served me well for many years, so I still use it, for no more reason than that; for a 'fridge, you just need to be a bit more careful of how you unwind and place it. On the other hand, I have nothing against the alternatives.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Copper, copper, copper


----------



## Ltnicks (Nov 9, 2010)

you should be able to purchase a 10' braided supply for your fridge from a big box store, other wise I would use the copper versus plastic supply.

the price has alot to do with the installation of copper, pros use copper, it is superior to pex, more durable and less restrictive are the top on my mind other than it just looks like crap.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ltnicks said:


> you should be able to purchase a 10' braided supply for your fridge from a big box store, other wise I would use the copper versus plastic supply.
> 
> the price has alot to do with the installation of copper, pros use copper, it is superior to pex, more durable and less restrictive are the top on my mind other than it just looks like crap.


+1
Get the braided hose or soft copper. You don't use pex between the valve and refer. In fact, you don't leave pex exposed to UV rays either.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Where can I see some braided line? What size does it come in? How does it fit into the the back of the fridge and the main line?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

check at HD or Lowe's, etc. your shut off valve is either 1/4 or 3/8" the fridge will be 1/4" You'll probably get 1/4 x 1/4" hose 5' long


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I just don't know how they will attach it to the main line. What can they attach to the pex to make it able to attach to it? It looks like it is set to as pvc or plastic or pex a line like that. I will check with the plumber.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

ingeborgdot said:


> I just don't know how they will attach it to the main line. What can they attach to the pex to make it able to attach to it? It looks like it is set to as pvc or plastic or pex a line like that. I will check with the plumber.


Inge,
When I have my plumber buddy come in on my kitchen jobs, any pex he might use in a wall gets terminated with a copper stub about 6" long. It has a copper brace on it for fastening to studs. It's a piece made for adapting pex to copper. In the case of an icemaker line, he would put a chrome shutoff on the copper that has a 1/4" outlet on it. Then we use the ss braided line like the one shown above. Depending on how far the refridge has to be moved to clean, you can get different lengths at your local home depot or lowes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

One of the important issues with copper is to use a whole roll 10' ? depends. Keep it rolled up like a slinky toy behind the fridge and secure it to the fridge and wall then when it's (the fridge) is rolled out for cleaning and servicing it just uncoils and coils back up when you return the fridge.

Most people install water lines much to short and cause many cleaning and service issues.


----------



## Ltnicks (Nov 9, 2010)

thank you for that coldiron,

my saying 10' is me regurgitating max length( in my code) for the supply. and as you say to secure it to the fridge and wall is a great point, the water supply to a fridge is a scary connection because you cant see it. when installed with hardwood floor, by the time you recognize a leak its a couple thousand dollars to late.


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

I purchased a 1/4" braided steel line that is made for fridges. It also has a auto shutoff on it that if for some reason it bursts it shuts off. My plumber is coming buy to re terminate the end of the pex so we can install the braided steel.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

ingeborgdot said:


> I purchased a 1/4" braided steel line that is made for fridges. It also has a auto shutoff on it that if for some reason it bursts it shuts off. My plumber is coming buy to re terminate the end of the pex so we can install the braided steel.


STOP, HALT, DON'T INSTALL THAT BRAIDED LINE WITH AUTO SHUTOFF until you read this thread:

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?26673-Watts-Floodsafe-Not-Very!-part1#post183626

HRG


----------



## ingeborgdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, got it. My plumber has a standard 1/4" braided line to use. I will take the other one back.


----------

